
Capt. Sullenberger on the FAA and Boeing: Our Credibility Is Being Damaged - GoRudy
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/capt-sully-sullenberger-where-boeing-and-the-faa-went-wrong-in-this-ugly-saga-2019-03-19
======
neilv
The most immediate concern is the tragedies of all the lives lost in the
crashes.

Separate from that, I also thought of credibility, since I've been proud of
the FAA's and aviation industry's professionalism and numerous safety
achievements. I've also sometimes held up some of their practices as models
for more responsible software engineering.

I look forward to authorities gaining a comprehensive understanding of
whatever went wrong, and taking whatever corrective/improvement action that
suggests, as honest professionals. That's what's largely worked for aviation
safety.

~~~
tuna-piano
I agree.

I'm proud of being an American and a human for many reasons. (rational or
irrational) I feel pride in Yosemite, the constitution, and our air safety
establishments. It's truly amazing that (still) in the US we've gone so long
without a truly catastrophic commercial passenger aviation accident (something
like a billion flights!).

This whole saga really leaves me with a bad taste in my mouth and leaves me
with a lot less pride in the US air safety institutions. I hope the truth of
what happens comes out and the establishment fixes what was wrong.

-How did the design limits of MCAS get changed without updating the safety requirements for MCAS?

-Why didn't Boeing/FAA take the issue seriously between Lion and Ethiopian?

-After Ethiopian, why did Boeing, the FAA, US Airlines and US Pilots unions not ground/request to ground the MAXs, while foreign counterparts (including the Canadian pilots union) did?

There's a chance the FAA was acting on its best data and actually didn't think
there was any significant danger.

~~~
thecleaner
I hope that if theres a process problem it is quickly found and solved. The
FAA has done a fantastic job with air safety. We can only hope that no such
accidents occur in the future.

------
chmaynard
Many Americans consider Sully a hero. This statement will be very influential.

------
nickgrosvenor
Oh shit, when Sully speaks people listen... No one wants to be on the wrong
side of this hero.

------
asimjalis
The question is whether it was an issue with the plane or with the FCC. If it
was with the FCC can the FCC debug itself?

~~~
gizmo686
I assume you meen FAA.

A problem with the plane _is_ a problem with the FAA, because the FAA signed
off on the plane. Seperatly from figuring out the technical failures that led
to the crashes, they need to figure out the regulatory failures that led to a
plane with such failures being approved.

